# Windy Hill haul 2/16/2014



## AdamD (Feb 22, 2014)

Every year on my birthday all I want to do is go visit Marilyn LeDoux at Windy Hills. We visit and I see what follows me home. This year didn't look like it was going to happen due to bad weather. The gravel road to the greenhouse was completely snow packed and iced over. After some deliberation we decided we'd park in the driveway and trudge our way down the hill to the greenhouse (which proved more difficult than I anticipated). But, we made our way in and this is what followed me home!





From top left to bottom right:
Paph. kolopakingii ('Jamboree HCC/AOS' x 'Jeanie's Green Giant')
Paph. haynaldianum ('Orchid Inn' x 'Jackie AM/AOS')
Paph Greta Kooiker (Shin-Yi's Pride 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS x parishii 'Green Spiders')
Paph. kolopakingii 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'
Paph. Cereal Killer (Vini Maud)
Paph. sanderianum x sib
Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Oaxaca'
Paph. stonei ('Jean' x 'MBG')
Paph. stonei 'Jean' x Kolosand 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS

Most are NBS, I think the kolo and kolo x gig will bloom soon, maybe also the haynaldianum. The sanderianum is the baby of the group. Hopefully it will bloom before the kids are off to college! So not a bad haul, and what a great day. Marilyn is the greatest. I'll post pics of Windy Hills in a bit.

Believe it or not, this order didn't even break the $200 mark! I was amazed. Money well spent. Thanks for looking, sorry for the photo... I'm not the photographer in the family...


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2014)

excellent well grown plants-great price too!


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2014)

Great buys!
Smart pricing.


----------



## Dido (Feb 22, 2014)

great plants and good pruchase looks like a good deal for that price


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Believe it or not, this order didn't even break the $200 mark! I was amazed. Money well spent.



Seriously? Was the sanderianum like $0.99? Who wants to do a group order from Windy Hill to mid-east coast?


----------



## AdamD (Feb 22, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Seriously? Was the sanderianum like $0.99?



It was a little more than that... Check out the pics I posted of her greenhouse. I believe the Angel Hair x Paul Parks is for sale. It took a lot of discipline not to buy that one. I stuck to my list. I was proud of myself, no impulse in bloom purchases.


----------



## Heather (Feb 22, 2014)

Wonderful choices!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

AdamD said:


> It was a little more than that... Check out the pics I posted of her greenhouse. I believe the Angel Hair x Paul Parks is for sale. It took a lot of discipline not to buy that one. I stuck to my list. I was proud of myself, no impulse in bloom purchases.


Oh but now you may never get one! :evil: Nice haul.


----------

